# Navarre Pier in Fla has a gadget every sharker must see...



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Check out this "half a yak"... Has a 6 volt battery in the front,with remote control.. He had a pulley that he mounted to the rail of the pier to lower the yak with a rope,turn on the remote and game on.. The guy's name that operated it was Ernie and from what I could tell he was all about sharking,and knew his chit....









This is the underside.. Has a giant trolling motor and two rudders on it..









They would simply lower their bait into the back of the yak,then it would speed off 4 or 5 hundred yards,and they would yank it off the back of the thing..









This tiger shark was only a touch over 6'.. They also caught a sandbar that was close to 7',which was a stud of a sandbar shark.. Did not get a pic of that one,was busy trying to catch an albert.. It was all an interesting display of what they could do with this thing and I was highly impressed.. I was told they have caught some dern impressive sharks with this thing and I don't doubt it after seeing how this performed...


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Very interesting contraption. I can see that making a few surf launches too. Might be a hairy return trip but hell for a couple hundred in a half motor and a battery seems like a pretty decent challenge.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Gotta love the name reference. ..how was the trip kenny? Anything big for you or tater?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> Gotta love the name reference. ..how was the trip kenny? Anything big for you or tater?


 Nothing big,weather sucked,but lots of alberts,bluefish,some nice black drum,and all sightcasting in some pretty blue water...

Gilly,I asked him about using it in Hatty with the surf and all.. He said he has taken it in the surf many times there and done pretty well with it.. He also said he was going to try it in Hatty one day,but before he did he was going to work on a way of self righting it....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tiger sharks are absolutely beautiful creatures...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

No doubt..... Caught a few when I was younger,they pull good and the way they are marked up is beautiful..He put a tag in each of the sharks he caught and they are swimming now..


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

We have a local legend down here. He lives about 10 miles south of me. This fella put a 1300 lb tiger shark on the beach some years back. They've got a nice picture of it in several of the local bait shops. Now I know how he hooked it, but I have absolutely no idea how he dragged it in. (he didn't hook it on a line and reel)

Glad you had a good trip down here to "flip-flop" land. Never been to that pier, but I think maybe I need to check it out.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice trip. I think that was ernie polk, hes a legend down there in terms of land based makos


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NC KingFisher said:


> Nice trip. I think that was ernie polk, hes a legend down there in terms of land based makos


 Yep,think you're right because my buddy told me about some of the makos he had caught... I do know that he's all over the sharking.. But that yak he built and the system he had going on was beyond awesome...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

A few people i know are in the area right now beach fishing, theyve caught some decent fish and thats all hes telling me.....did you do any sharking or just regular fishing?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

No I haven't sharkfished,or at least targeted sharks since my late 20's.. My son was kinda let down because he did not bring his sharking rod and should have... Oh,and there was a permit caught right after I left to go home....


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I had heard that there was a 7 or 8 pound pompano caught a few days before Xmas. Possibly the same fish?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info on this and the report on the FL board, Kenny. Glad you and Tater had a safe trip and got on some fish.:fishing::fishing:



plotalot said:


> I had heard that there was a 7 or 8 pound pompano caught a few days before Xmas. Possibly the same fish?


There was one a little over 7, week before T'giving, according to this report, 22FL 15 Girth: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/possible-new-state-record-pompano-caught-navarre-250937/


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Oh,and there was a permit caught right after I left to go home....


It's a piss poor year for pompano so far, (temps too mild south of Daytona Beach) but it's a helluva good year for permit. Usually, the permit bite isn't this good until summer time.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

BubbaHoTep said:


> There was one a little over 7, week before T'giving, according to this report, 22FL 15 Girth: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/possible-new-state-record-pompano-caught-navarre-250937/


That fish looks like it's been shot twice with a small caliber firearm... WTF?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Did see one caught while there,Solid...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> View attachment 11132
> 
> 
> 
> Did see one caught while there,Solid...


Nice little fish. It's really a bummer about the pompano, though. We should be nuts deep in pompano at this time of year. I've only caught one.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

solid7 said:


> That fish looks like it's been shot twice with a small caliber firearm... WTF?


Some of these pier guys along the Panhandle and in Alabama, gaff anything they can't flip over the rail.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

plotalot said:


> Some of these pier guys along the Panhandle and in Alabama, gaff anything they can't flip over the rail.


Oh, Lord...


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

plotalot said:


> Some of these pier guys along the Panhandle and in Alabama, gaff anything they can't flip over the rail.


I don't like my flounder filets with holes in em.:beer:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

plotalot said:


> I had heard that there was a 7 or 8 pound pompano caught a few days before Xmas. Possibly the same fish?


 Nope,this would be after Christmas,also it was seen by a friend of mine.. When he said it was a permit,I take him at his word.. Knows his chit trust me on that...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

solid7 said:


> That fish looks like it's been shot twice with a small caliber firearm... WTF?


Obviously, it was attacked by a Chupacabra . . .


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Nope,this would be after Christmas,also it was seen by a friend of mine.. When he said it was a permit,I take him at his word.. Knows his chit trust me on that...


You fellas from up North ought to recognize a permit when you see one, too. If you are used to seeing pompano, it's easy to tell that a permit is different. Like they always used to say about the treasury agents spotting counterfeit bills - it's easy when you never purposely look at a fake one.

The fish you posted in the picture is definitely a permit. At first glance, all you have to do is look at the dorsal and anal fins. They fall almost inline on a permit (north and south) whereas they are slightly offset on a pompano. There's a few other giveaways, such as how the tail forks, the number of posterior anal and dorsal rays, teeth on the tongue, etc, etc.

Now, that being said - those humongous mega pomps are not as uncommon as one might expect. As you all know, not all records get reported. If they were, there would have been multiple world record breaking pompano out of Florida. I have seen at least one with my own eyes. Got several buddies who are commercial pompano fisherman, and they have some pretty incredible catches. Stuff most guys never even see.

Now, I don't like fish tales any more than the next guy - so you can take this one with a lump of rock salt. But I happen to know that there was a 12 lb specimen submitted to the local management district for identification. It was a 12lb fish that was believed to be a permit. However, the scientist at the local office determined that it was not a permit. Not submitted for an IGFA record. It was sold at market price.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

now that is genius...

solid - i managed a 12" pomp on thurs...only day I could fish where water was of decent clarity down at NSB for me...thanks for the info before...did not make it down to sebastian inlet or haulover canal this time...but did play around with some spike specks in CNS when the surf was too rough....maybe next year....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

greg12345 said:


> now that is genius...
> 
> solid - i managed a 12" pomp on thurs...only day I could fish where water was of decent clarity down at NSB for me...thanks for the info before...did not make it down to sebastian inlet or haulover canal this time...but did play around with some spike specks in CNS when the surf was too rough....maybe next year....


Yeah, I went out and brought 2 home the day after I posted that. Guess that was Thursday. You shoulda hit me up. We got fish down this way!


----------

